
Thoughts on a website to fix finding a job - yeshivadan
http://verifi-me.com
======
yeshivadan
This is a website where people can take tests and then employers can search
for people with the skills verified in the tests.

~~~
muhpirat
I think the domain indicades something like keybase.

